# Another first time fake background make!



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey guys, just thought I'd show off my first attempt at a fake background in a viv for my Rankin dragons!

Thanks to Ratking for making the viv for me to my exact specifications, I'm really pleased with my first effort and it didn't really take that long to do - after about 2 years of thinking about doing one I have finally got round to it, thanks to everyone for the inspiration!

Let me know what you think?!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

not bad for a first try mate


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i think it looks fantastic.
well done.:mf_dribble:


----------



## xXsmashXx (Nov 28, 2008)

realy good for a first try! what did you use to make it? :2thumb:


----------



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes the usual - polystyrene that was grouted then painted and finished, it was great fun to make and considering I didn't draw anything before I started I was pretty happy with the layout, Rankins are enjoying it too - exploring every shelf and gap!!

Only thing is that my female is due to lay her first ever batch soon so placing the lay box kinda limits their floorspace temporarily!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks very good mate : victory:

Jay


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

How big is that viv? It looks enormous! I like the many levels in it too... I'm afraid I was too lazy to do that and I just made the one basking platform for mine!


----------



## virginbudge (Apr 9, 2010)

seeing a pattern here basically you can use polystyrene to make platforms then coat in grout white then possibly repti sand for the roughness


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> How big is that viv? It looks enormous! I like the many levels in it too... I'm afraid I was too lazy to do that and I just made the one basking platform for mine!


Viv is 4ft x 2.5ft x 2.5ft.

Didn't take too long to do at all - within 10 days it was all done - leaving the layers of grout and paint to dry was the longest part.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

wow that looks really nice, you wanna do mine? im sure my bosc would appreciate it =D


----------



## zeena.x (Apr 4, 2010)

It looks really good  
You make it look easy being your first time and that.
You need to make a business of making them, save me a job lol


----------



## GingerJam (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd love to, but loads of other things to do 

Still, least if anyone needs one or I need to do any in the future I know exactly how to do it all!!


----------



## KBeckett123 (Jun 8, 2010)

it looks amazing well done :no1:


----------

